

Key Mapping and Vintage Mode Setup for Sublime Text 2 - franl
http://projectpoppycock.com/key-mapping-and-vintage-mode-setup-for-sublime-text-2/

======
franl
For OSX Lion / Mountain Lion:

 _OS X Lion

In Lion, holding down a key won't repeat it, but will instead show a popup
menu to select between character variations. This doesn't work well with
command mode, so you may want to disable it. This can be done via entering
this at the terminal:

defaults write com.sublimetext.2 ApplePressAndHoldEnabled -bool false_

